
The 2017 Segment Open Fellows - gwintrob
https://segment.com/blog/segment-open-fellows-2017/?src=HN
======
fouadmatin
Hey HN! Fouad here from Segment. I'm really excited to announce the results of
our first fellowship program.

If you’re interested in applying next year, enter your email at
[https://open.segment.com/fellowship](https://open.segment.com/fellowship) and
we’ll send you a reminder once applications are open. Questions/comments? Feel
free to send over to open@segment.com!

------
axonic
uBlock Origin has prevented the following page from loading:

[https://open.segment.com/fellowship](https://open.segment.com/fellowship)
Because of the following filter ||segment.com^

Found in: Peter Lowe’s Ad and tracking server list

